# Hydrocal kit tutorial.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

For those that missed it the first time around;

http://www.downtowndeco.biz/site/?p=901

Be sure to let me know if you have any questions.

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
www.downtowndeco.com 
Free shipping on all orders over $25.00!


----------

